

Mirobot – a WiFi robotics kit for kids - bjpirt
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bjpirt/mirobot-the-diy-wifi-robot-for-children

======
JoeAltmaier
Love it - treats kids as serious makers/inventors without dumbing down. Open
design; no sealed units - all the parts out where you can see them. You
assemble it yourself! Then program it.

~~~
bjpirt
Thank you! It's what really got to me about existing robots for schools - they
don't give you any insight as to how they work.

Hopefully this one will...

